# Homesteading Singles Thread- September



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made salsa bread with leftover salsa. It taste just like the salsa and is spicy.

I have still been working alot. I have been harvesting greenbeans and peas. I had a nice visit from my sister and brother n law.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this looks so good. never made salsa bread but it does look like my tomato bread. I had a failure with my white bread yesterday. first time in years. I could have used it for a door stop! happened it was recycling day and I wrapped it in brown paper and threw it in the recycling bin. reminds me of the time when I was a child and mothers buns turned out so pitiful one day. we had to get rid of them before dad came home from work because he was always praising her cooking. I think i'll blame it on the yeast although it didn't expire until 2014.~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Great looking break Tambo.

Done with the hay for the year, but not the hay fields. The yield was down on this last cutting, primarily because I did some "tactical" mowing to get rid of weeds/briars rather than using chemicals. Hopefully next week I can start drilling some fescue, but first I want to fill some pot holes in the fields. We had two breakdowns this time around, primarily because my brother hit those holes at high speeds (does everything a mile a minute). Got the "East" wing on the hay barn completed, which provided enough room to park all the hay equipment plus two tractors. The little garden shed project is pretty much finished, but I still want to install a metal roof at some point. The wood pile is good to go for Winter. The propane tanks are full. Got the wood stove cleaned, and a fire laid for the first cold night. Guess I'm looking forward to Fall and cooler temps.

On the Winter project list this year is a garden fence, replacing some apple trees the deer destroyed, and filling in the "blanks" in the blueberry patch. I might add some grapes/muscadines, but I'm not committing to that just yet. My brother is starting a barn/shed that I'll probably be working on soon. He needs the storage space to clear the meat processing room in his basement before deer season...and right now his meat room is full of mowers and other stuff from his move into the house.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This bread was heavy but soft. I should've let it cook just a little longer too I think. Ole time bakers say the flour now has changed from thr flour they use to use too. I used the artisian bread no knead recipe where you mix it up and let it sit for 8 to 12 hours. I think I will try tomato bread next time because this is spicy and has a strong jalapeno taste.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Slowly getting a handle on my summer projects. Good thing beings as how fall is around the corner. Same as done on the arctic porch. Very happy with it just need to touch up paint and get a new storm door. Kinda cheaping out on it right now. I can think of other "things" to spend 200 bucks on.... Been looking for one used but nada so far... Tuesday drove to the big city and did some major grocery shopping and took my Mom to do her shopping. She hates driving past her grocery store and drug store so she waits for me. Which is fine with me, if she isn't comfortable then don't drive it I say.... Sure doesn't hurt me to help her. That was Tuesday. Why going to town tuckers me out more than working at home????

Wednesday I got an early start so I will show my day (somewhat) in pictures if thats ok.

Artic porch - kinda start to finish. Can't wait to start seeds out there next sumer.






Close to finished.


Been playing around with painting stones on the cement floor. So far not real pleased at my creativeness. Leaving something to be desired, might just paint for this year. LOL Also need a new screen/storm door. Cheaping out for this year though. I can think of other things to buy with 200 bucks or just save it. Been looking a for a nice used one, but nada so far.

Gardens.




Prepping.
Saurkraut(SP). New to me and so far a very easy recipe. It ferments in the jars for 3-4 days then you water bath it.... Have another batch to start tonight.

Drying chopped onions


Little slumbering visitor. I relocated it to the woods....


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm not sure where my slumber ing visitor went to. Can't figure this one out. Sorry.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Echoesechos I don't believe I've ever heard of anyone asking if it was ok to post some pictures. Lol It is a must!!

What was your slumbering visitor. Oh sorry we posted at the same time.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, a young raccoon. He was so cute curled up in the live trap. Looked like he didn't have a care in the world and my chickens were totally ignoring it.... Had to tap a bit on the cage to get him/her/it to wake up.


----------



## Sundogg23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Pickling...pickling...pickling....canning...canning...(and after reading here so much, I'm thinking about dehydrating a bunch of stuff--very intrigued with the dried tomatoes/onions/etc....). 

I also do flavor infused vodka for family and friends, so gearing up to prepare Christmas gifts for the lushes LOL. 

Currently have an excess of eggs (tourist and summer dweller season is over) so need to figure out a plan of attack for that...any suggestions? I'm thinking a triple batch of stuffed buns (hard boiled eggs, olives, cheese, green onion etc...stuffed into a hollowed out roll and then frozen)...they are delish but so time consuming and take up a lot of freezer room


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a friend who does infused vodkas. I have a pint of cucumber - mint infused vodka sitting in my pantry. Haven't cracked it open yet. She has more misses than hits so far but it's fun to try them.
A co-worker takes hard boiled eggs and puts them in pickle juice for pickled eggs. YUCK! to me but he loves them. Used to get jars of Louisiana Hots juice and do the same thing.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yummy! Hard boiled eggs in pickle juice!


----------



## Sundogg23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Never got into the pickled egg groove, but maybe for prepping they could be a good standby...hmmm... Maybe I'll try a few jars (I love experimenting 

My vodkas are usually well received (except for a batch of lemongrass that really was pretty gross). JalapeÃ±o and vanilla bean seem to be the favorite so far...not together of course... But, wait-hmmm....that might work :mad scientist:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

haven't done that much today. rearranged my bedroom but I got to put it all back where it was because it doesn't work .(i'll do it later). took all my ornaments from the lawn. wrapped them and got them in the car plus a few more things. i'll take them to the barn tomorrow so I wont have to keep them in this craft/computer room for the winter.can barely move as it is.

did a little baking to drop off to my son. choc. chip loaf, hermits and some cheese scones to which I added a few shallots. they are so good. I splurged and ate one . just plan to lay around the rest of the day. there will be plenty work tomorrow at the country place. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Got an extra small egg from one of the silkies that started laying. So one lays medium small which must be huge for a silkie and one lays extra small which is what I was expecting.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

The last dozen quarts of tomatoes canned that brings me to my annual total of 36 quarts for the year (what can I say, I like tomatoes!):





Great to have that out of the way.

Another recent crappy visit to the vineyard and winery with a good friend:








Cascade Mountains off in the distance. Can you tell there were wildfires to the north of us that day? And I'm pretty sure that weird speck in the middle of the second vineyard photo was a drone.

Honestly, sometimes I don't know how I endure it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's not a drone. That's the gnat I killed on my computer screen about an hour ago.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Heck of a trick, doodle, how you get it to show up on MY computer screen, too..!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing homesteady, unless you count the cutting of the baby lettuces which, while they did not bolt, were terribly bitter 

It has been a tough few weeks due to the death anniversary, and then my oldest daughter was diagnosed with diverticulitis this week. 

I'm thankful it is a new month. Now if only we could get a hint of coolness down here I might be filled with delight at the potential of fall, my favorite season. Alas, still 92 and humid as all get out.

Maybe I'll save up my pennies and go visit my bestie in a cooler clime.

~ST


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought this thread was a like a homesteading dating place judging by its name. Lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> I thought this thread was a like a homesteading dating place judging by its name. Lol


This may be what you are looking for.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ree/5326-singletree-participant-profiles.html


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The eggplants got away on me. Had quite a shock when I realized I hadn't even gotten to the plant in back yet.










So I've been trying some new recipes. This is eggplant "meat"balls, and you can see some of my Purple Majesty potatoes making an appearance as well.










The Fruit Cocktail tree has finally given me something to eat for the first time. Nectarines are ready and peaches are finally starting to color up.










And my little grape vine did a great job this year!










Now...I'm off to the woods for the weekend. 

May the bears already be full. Amen.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

* Wonderful son-in-law cut up a bundle of slab wood for me a few days ago. Now, all I have to do is to move this pile into the barn & stack it where I want it! The good thing is that I have the strength & ability to do this (Thank You, Jesus!)

Also, a couple of weeks ago, the repairman brought my wood splitter back, got it started up & I went right to work. Got a sizeable pile of log sections split & stacked up. I'm gonna be toasty warm this winter. Yay!!
*


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Vigilant I've never grown Eggplant, is it easy to grow, how does it keep and can you store for winter? My son found a Ratatouille (SP) recipe he had me try and now we have found we like it. Eggplant is the main star in this recipe. Thanks


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

We finally got finished field fencing the west pasture. It has been a long time in the doing due to a few health issues. We got our hay delivered for the winter and we are starting to fence it in so we can use just the south field if the weather gets extreme (it is closest and smallest, so easier to feed/water there if push comes to shove). 

We got several sheep butchered last month and they are in the freezer, I have put up about three months of frozen prepared meals and will do about the same early next month. I love the cook ahead method - I spend two days in the kitchen and then all I have to do is grab a bag or box for the rest of the time. Most are assemble raw for baking or the slow cooker. I made several cakes with fruit under, and some cobblers as well, so there is dessert taken care of.

I got two new Chihuahua puppies a couple of weeks ago. I think they will both be show quality. I am looking forward to being in the showring again.

I got a pair of new Nubians. My two old girls are around 10 years old, and I am not fond of my 2 two year olds, so they may end up in the freezer next year. I am hoping the new ones will add a bit better udder. If I can just get one more doeling from each of the old girls I will be ecstatic. 

Never got to a garden this year, as we were moving in here. All I have are a few pots of herbs and a couple of tomatoes in a pot. We did make a small start on an orchard, which we will add to next spring.

That's it for me. 
Mary


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Mary the make ahead meals sounds so great. I always have great intentions but never quite get to them. I "plan", theres that word again, to do some soups and can them this fall. Sure hope I get around to it though. I will be canning potatoes though which will make evening soup after work so much easier - at least I think it would, if I get them done. LOL

I looked at disposable pans at the dollar store last week but didn't purchase any. Might be a good step for me so I'm a little more prepared. I did get some Knorr soup base stuff. Baby steps...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Lord I will be glad when the frost come. I worked second shift all week then 6pm to 6am last night. I came home went right to bed and got up at 2. I have to go mow now and be back to work at 6am to 6pm tomorrow. If I have to work all the time I want it to be winter dang it. I have peas over here to shell and squash to cut up and put in the freezer too. I cut all the okra off as it had gotten to big so I know it needs cutting again. I know there is something else I need to do and am not going to get to do it but I can't think of it right now. :awh: All this work and no play is making me a whiney butt.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Echoesechos said:


> Mary the make ahead meals sounds so great. I always have great intentions but never quite get to them. I "plan", theres that word again, to do some soups and can them this fall. Sure hope I get around to it though. I will be canning potatoes though which will make evening soup after work so much easier - at least I think it would, if I get them done. LOL
> 
> I looked at disposable pans at the dollar store last week but didn't purchase any. Might be a good step for me so I'm a little more prepared. I did get some Knorr soup base stuff. Baby steps...


It's easiest if you do it when you butcher, or when you do your meat shopping. Then you can lay out all the pieces you want to turn into "freezer meals", cut all the veggies you need for the various dishes (I use the food processor to cut and chop - a PITA for just one meal, but a lifesaver for 40-50), make a few sauces, then just assemble. My DGD is working for me most weekends, as she need the $$$ to go to England next year, so she is a big help. Two of my favorite books are "Don't Panic, Dinner's in the Freezer" and Book 2 of that series. You might like to check them out of the library and take a look. I usually do maybe 6-8 bags/plastic wrapped bricks of each of the chosen recipes, so just about 5-8 different recipes per session. I usually make each bag contain enough for 2 generous servings, as there is only DH and myself here most of the week, and we can eke that out to serve 3 when DGD is here by serving a salad first and a dessert after... This month I did lamb and mutton dishes, next month I will do chicken. I might get some of the pork out the freezer and do some of that in November, then I won't have to cook for a while. Furthermore, I won't have to worry about cooking in December when I need to do other stuff...

Those disposable pans are expensive and not easy to reuse, though they are useful at times - what I do for things that need to be in a pan is I line a glass or metal pan with cling-wrap, put the stuff in it, freeze it, then lift the wrapped food out, cover with more cling wrap then heavy duty foil (I write on the foil with a Sharpie - date, what it is, how many it serves, and what I need to do with it. e.g. bake at 350F for 40 mins) When I want to cook something, I unwrap the frozen meal and place it in the original pan to defrost. Things that are going into the slow cooker I put into quart freezer bags or plastic food storage containers. These have the added advantage of stacking easily in the freezer, so they are really convenient to store.

Mary


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

CountryWannabe that is a fantastic way to get meals on the table. I'm gonna be sure to check those books out. For the time being, I'm stuck working the 1:30 to 10pm shift and that'll be a good way to get meals ready for my dad so he doesn't eat just chicken wings or Spam while I'm working. LOL


----------



## Sundogg23 (Sep 3, 2013)

I need a magical log splitting fairy to visit....
Why do I always put off this chore??? It's our only source of heat and yet every September I start to panic! I have 4--5 cords to be split...ack!!!


----------



## Sundogg23 (Sep 3, 2013)

CountryWannabe said:


> It's easiest if you do it when you butcher, or when you do your meat shopping. Then you can lay out all the pieces you want to turn into "freezer meals", cut all the veggies you need for the various dishes (I use the food processor to cut and chop - a PITA for just one meal, but a lifesaver for 40-50), make a few sauces, then just assemble. My DGD is working for me most weekends, as she need the $$$ to go to England next year, so she is a big help. Two of my favorite books are "Don't Panic, Dinner's in the Freezer" and Book 2 of that series. You might like to check them out of the library and take a look. I usually do maybe 6-8 bags/plastic wrapped bricks of each of the chosen recipes, so just about 5-8 different recipes per session. I usually make each bag contain enough for 2 generous servings, as there is only DH and myself here most of the week, and we can eke that out to serve 3 when DGD is here by serving a salad first and a dessert after... This month I did lamb and mutton dishes, next month I will do chicken. I might get some of the pork out the freezer and do some of that in November, then I won't have to cook for a while. Furthermore, I won't have to worry about cooking in December when I need to do other stuff...
> 
> Those disposable pans are expensive and not easy to reuse, though they are useful at times - what I do for things that need to be in a pan is I line a glass or metal pan with cling-wrap, put the stuff in it, freeze it, then lift the wrapped food out, cover with more cling wrap then heavy duty foil (I write on the foil with a Sharpie - date, what it is, how many it serves, and what I need to do with it. e.g. bake at 350F for 40 mins) When I want to cook something, I unwrap the frozen meal and place it in the original pan to defrost. Things that are going into the slow cooker I put into quart freezer bags or plastic food storage containers. These have the added advantage of stacking easily in the freezer, so they are really convenient to store.
> 
> Mary


This is great info!! Thank you!!! Will be checking out these books as well


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I see a trip to the library coming Monday. I'm lucky to have a small one in my town. 
Very good ideas on how to freeze those meals.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Been getting on here daily to read but usually don't post..am trying to keep up with what everyone is doing with their life this summer...

I have tanned a bobcat hide/rabbit hides/canned pickled beets among other canning/just trying to stay ahead of things....now if the temps would get into 'fall mode' time to cut more wood to have enough to get through the winter...

I sold out all the quail no more quail business...

Am thinking about getting out of the rabbit business also....cold weather & i don't get along to good any more the older i get......


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

PEACHES!










TOMATOES!










That is all.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello Folks!

Back from a period of time where I had no computer, and really had no wish for one. Bought a new one so I could check on some things and ended up here tonight.

Been a decent year despite the drought. We've had very little to no rain, but still had several flood runs down the river. Which have helped a bunch! Still unbearably hot n dry. Last week was in the 100's everyday with 111 Friday! Supposed to be monsoonal moisture moving in tomorrow with much cooler temps.

Getting the south end of the casa stuccoed (maybe more). Scored lots of big bales lately of bad hay and straw to mulch with or compost. Had a belly dump load of CS delivered for a mix. Most of the fruit trees really responded to a heavy mulch of straw. The last few loads I've gotten has been rained through, and the flakes stick together quite well. Otherwise straw bales simply blow apart when you cut the twine (drier climate). So I've been putting 3'x4' flakes over the top of the loose straw...just creates more of an insulating effect.

Maybe I can create a huge garden spot with some of the compost? Some will go into the pastures?There will be lots more carbon coming. I see it in piles of old stuff that will need to be burned if I don't haul it off...as long as a bale is good to be picked up? A silage trailer with a live floor would be excellent for lots of it.

I'm not a gardener by any means, but I'll have a foot in the door!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

5 gallons of rio grand romas


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Echoesechos:
One day you will regret turning that little **** loose in the woods. Now he's fearless and thinks your place is good hunting.

Cats make good frisbees, ***** make good caps.
Ox


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well he will have to travel many many miles and cross a large waterway to get back to my home. I can relocate but not eliminate them.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Caught this little girl making a home in my woodshed.








Unimaginatively known as a Cross Spider. I wonder why. 

I've heard it said that the larger the spiders are in the fall, the more severe the winter is ahead. She's pretty small, so maybe that portends an easy winter...? I haven't looked at TOFA, yet, so no idea what is forecast. Whatever... I'm ready.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

~~thread drift back to Elk's post~~ Ooo Ooo Elk hand porn. LOL

Those are some nice looking tomatoes. Making sauce?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> ~~thread drift back to Elk's post~~ Ooo Ooo Elk hand porn. LOL
> 
> Those are some nice looking tomatoes. Making sauce?


just canned maters that can be used in anything from soups to chili to salsa.

decided to save my hot peppers to try and smoke a few for grinding.i have several bags of plain dried ones.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

More cool stuff:

_September 12, 2013: Ten years ago, astronomer John Blakeslee spotted dots of light peppered throughout images of a giant cluster of galaxies, called Abell 1689. Each dot was not one star, but hundreds of thousands of stars crowded together in groupings called globular clusters. Blakeslee counted 500 such clusters, the brightest members of a teeming population of globular clusters. _

_Now, a new Hubble census of globular clusters in Abell 1689 reveals that an estimated 160,000 such groupings are huddled near the galaxy cluster's core. The Hubble observations break the record for the farthest and the most globular clusters ever seen. *Globular clusters are the homesteaders of galaxies, containing some of the oldest surviving stars in the universe.* These stellar relics are important to study because they help reveal the story of galaxy formation in the early universe. By comparison, only 150 globular clusters orbit the Milky Way galaxy. _

(See what I did there?  )

More at link: http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2013/36/


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Elk... a friend of mine up in Seattle started experimenting with smoking his peppers and ended up with a tidy little side business selling smoked paprikas. They're wonderful! Have fun!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Elk... a friend of mine up in Seattle started experimenting with smoking his peppers and ended up with a tidy little side business selling smoked paprikas. They're wonderful! Have fun!!


if he has a website please pm me it.


one other thing i am thinking about....smoking tomatoes.....smoked tomato powder.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

No, no website, at least not last I knew. Haven't talked to him in a year or so. He was selling at the local Farmers' Markets and preferred that. But if something has changed, I'll let you know. 

I'll bet smoked tomato powder would be fantastic! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Something knocked a lot of pears off my tree about 2 dozen that gets picked in October. Just a few bites on each like nickel dine sized sometimes clustered to make a quarter and half of them untouched. I haven't seen any day squirrels. I picked them up and tossed them to the chickens. Such a waste. This has never happened before. I wonder what did it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Doodle rodents (squirrels, rats you name it) have been taking one bite, and one bite only, out of most of my tomatoes and they are in planters off the ground. At least the chickens are eating good and you'll get those pears in one form or another


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

are jerks.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well my days off, I canned 30 pints of peaches, 14 jars of caramelized onions, 18 cups of sliced peaches for cobblers frozen, 20 quarts of pasta sauce, roasted pasta sauce, put up 50 ears of corn in the freezer, 3 gallons of sliced green peppers in the freezer, 5 pints of saurkraut which I don't think will be any good, New recipe. AND 7 jars of peach jam. Now I have 40 pounds of Gravenstein Apple's left for sauce and pies... 

I need to go back to work to rest. Hottest days in the last two weeks also.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

vigilant20 said:


> are jerks.


So are cats. Mine brought in a chipmunk Tuesday and let it lose in my bedroom. She's very considerate that way. Very catch and release kind of kitty. I think it's gone now, but not sure... wild kingdom at my house for sure.. Always strange things happening at my house.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Doodle rodents (squirrels, rats you name it) have been taking one bite, and one bite only, out of most of my tomatoes and they are in planters off the ground. At least the chickens are eating good and you'll get those pears in one form or another


My tomatoes have wounds at the tops like a chicken pecked them although the chickens never get near them. Maybe birds too. I only have so much netting so it's crazy to try and wrap everything.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Me too Doodle. In fact I had a netting tragedy last week. Netting over the strawberry barrels (it hangs down over them touching the ground) caught a chipmunk. I felt really bad--poor little fella must've been there for a few days and I didn't know. There has got to be a better way.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> My tomatoes have wounds at the tops like a chicken pecked them although the chickens never get near them. Maybe birds too. I only have so much netting so it's crazy to try and wrap everything.


All my pears have one or two pecks in them. I guess you have to sample everything on the table to make sure they all taste pretty much the same.  I know my culprits, though. Ravens. Always ravens.

I dislike using netting because snakes get hopelessly tangled up in that stuff. All the snakes around these parts are good ones, keep the rodent populations in check, so I'm loathe to harm them. Once they get caught in that netting, all you can do is kill them to put them out of their misery. 

Echoes, you've been busy! I gave most of my pears to the pigs this year, those that were overpecked and I wasn't eating fresh. My apples are just getting started and the pigs may get a lot of those, too. I'm not a huge applesauce fan and I don't want endless pie filling -- I still have plenty left from last year. They're lovely right off the tree, though.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I can tell you what I didn't do today. I didn't work or mow!  I went and scouted for deer sign.:banana: Then Dixie and I played ball over and over again. It was nice out today. Cool this morning and about 80 for the high.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

First peach  The little fruit cocktail tree is getting a lot of attention in the neighborhood now that they are ripening. My neighbors have stopped by to admire it while I was checking them for ripeness, and the mailman left a note asking to buy some 










First time I've been patient enough to let some peppers color up.










And I did my first geocacheing this weekend. I thought it would be a good way to start exploring new parks and things in the area. And a good excuse to get out hiking and biking. I started with 7 at a park within walking distance that I'd never been to before and hadn't realized how nice it was. Now I'll have a new place to walk through close to home. There's lots of great trails through the woods and along the river.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Not much going on here....picking about a colander's worth of romas every three or four days. Poor me. I'm throwing them in gallon sized ziplocs and into the freezer until the plants are done. Then I'll make and can my sauce. Pretty much all that's left of the garden that really wasn't is the tomatoes and the greenbeans that were planted in containers. 

Mostly I've been cleaning and organizing the apartment, storage room and garage. Yikes! I don't know how they all became such a mess. Doing some sewing, but I've also been devoting a lot of time to studying for the certification exam--doing the sample tests and going back over the stuff I've gotten wrong. Never did develop good study skills when I was in school--wish I had now. LOL

Did work some overtime this past week, so next payday I'll be placing an order at Burpee's for three TopHat blueberry bushes and one Sunshine blueberry plant.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not much doing here. gardening is winding down now. brought in some corn and a small squash. I have some large ones but will leave them as long as possible. same as Vigi. my garden is getting attention but it's because there is no one else on the street with anything growing. it's not too bad for the middle of the city I suppose. ~Georgia.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

* Spent most of the morning working on an additional goat pen, with neighbor helping. Well. . . . Mr. Good Neighbor did nearly all of the real work, while I took care of peripheral, gopher-type tasks. Now the new pen, AKA "Honeymoon Suite" is complete. The current occupants are Lujax LS Dastardly Dundee (a blue-eyed, genetically dairy buck) and his "bride", Nehi Minis CD Delightful Denise.

Dundee is quite eager & willing to do his job, while Denise wishes he'd go at it a bit more subtlely & let her get to know him a li'l bit first!

*


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Nehi how about an update on Peanut. How's he doing?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

* Meanwhile, up at the old "Honeymoon Suite", this lovely pair are making their acquaintance:

Nehi Minis JK Drama and Honey Locust Melange. Mr. Melange is quite a bit more laid-back in his approach to his "bride" than Mr. Dundee is, but no doubt he'll get the job done!
*


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

TI, Peanut survived & thrived. He's in a new home now, though.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Not much going on homestaedy but I am excited about just ordering some Blue Copper Maran eggs.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

What is the ammo box for? Storing what?



vigilant20 said:


> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2889/9758190962_d23dd2af35.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

some pics of my doings.

My blackberries. I'm not a gardener, but they seem to be doing quite well for me. This was an experiment. I'd read of hugelculture, but it didn't make sense to me, as arid as I am now, and have been. So, it was kind of a reverse hugelculture. I buried lots of small/er wood pieces in a trench a couple years ago, and left it inverted instead of raised. I added fertilizer, since I realized wood is a big nitrogen taker. I planted raspberries here last year, which promptly died. Maybe to rich o probably just the hot, dry, wind? Blackberries appear to be doing well, and I've pulled the straw away to get some runners into the dirt. My pics suck, but they're going every direction!

A bunch of purple asparagus. I planted it this spring from wally-world stock. It has far surpassed the other hybrid I planted a year ago in the spring. Some crowns have sent up 8 fronds. new ones are peeking now since the weather has cooled.

One of the little peach trees I planted last year. THey were pencil sized, and dang near dead. I got a sliver of life above (what I thought to be graft) and let it grow. Mulched them then with waste hay off the wagon and yard clippings. Mulched much heavier now with loose straw with flaked straw (3'x4') on top of it. Hoping it will insulate over winter as well as what it's doing now. Maybe even slow down the bloom this spring?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

In other news..... it is snowing on friends building a cabin.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

BUNNIES!

I picked up some New Zealand rabbits this week. Now that I know what direction I want to go as far as backyard food production, I decided it was time for some meat rabbits. This is my new 18 week old buck.










And he's paired with 3 sisters who are 14 weeks old. You can tell by their suspicious looks and radar ears that they weren't well handled so I'll be spending extra time just letting them get used to me for a while.










I was able to setup the hutches so that the buck has an apartment on the top left, the pair of angoras share the bottom of it with open access to the run, and the 3 ladies get both stories on the right.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Put the round wood rack on the front porch and filled it up today, my acquiescence that Summer is coming to an end and cooler weather is on the way. I'll try to get the rack on the back porch filled in the next couple of days, but I only use that one when the weather turns nasty...which I hope won't happen for a while yet.

Also today, I think I discovered a new axiom: The likelihood of traversing a pasture without hitting a fresh cow pile is inversely related to the cleanliness of the vehicle you are driving. Drove through the pasture today to get around a paving project on my road, and I got poop on all four wheels. The car needs a bath...again.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Lotsa rabbit eaters on HT. How do you cook them, and how do you like them?

I've never eaten domestic rabbit. I've been blessed to grow up and raise kids in spots favorable to cottontail production. My mom always said if I'd dress it, she'd cook it. It was usually fried, as was what I've cooked. It's been a few years since I've eaten rabbit, but I can't remember it as anything I'm craving now?


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

littlejoe said:


> Lotsa rabbit eaters on HT. How do you cook them, and how do you like them?
> 
> I've never eaten domestic rabbit. I've been blessed to grow up and raise kids in spots favorable to cottontail production. My mom always said if I'd dress it, she'd cook it. It was usually fried, as was what I've cooked. It's been a few years since I've eaten rabbit, but I can't remember it as anything I'm craving now?


I never ate the domestic kind either. I know my grandfather held 1 or 2 rabbits on his balcony in the middle of the city. My father always took care of the rabbit to find the rabbit mysteriously disappeared when Christmas time was around. He later found out they ate 'his' pet rabbits for years, he wasn't happy. Now he says always when eating some meat: he should choose another type of life next time in his karma line :hammer:
The rabbit I ate was wild hare, also at Christmas dinner, but they never told us what kind of meat it was. I remember eating carefully because you could break your teeth on the lead which remained in the meat.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Echoesechos said:


> Well my days off, I canned 30 pints of peaches, 14 jars of caramelized onions, 18 cups of sliced peaches for cobblers frozen, 20 quarts of pasta sauce, roasted pasta sauce, put up 50 ears of corn in the freezer, 3 gallons of sliced green peppers in the freezer, 5 pints of saurkraut which I don't think will be any good, New recipe. AND 7 jars of peach jam. Now I have 40 pounds of Gravenstein Apple's left for sauce and pies...
> 
> I need to go back to work to rest. Hottest days in the last two weeks also.


The caramelized onions is something I really want to try!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Last winter my freezer in the small barn I have broke down, it was a very old freezer. I didn't want to buy a new one so I decided to buy some more canning jars. I have been canning quite a lot. Today I got another 21 kilo's of tomatoes (got 120 kilos at least before this) and I will just make some extra crushed tomatoes. I also got 10 kilos of red bell pepper. I have an organic grower nearby who sells at a good price. I will can some jars of stuffed pepper soup (just lot's of bell peppers, chicken, onions and tomatoes). I dehydrate 1 dehydrator of the bell peppers as well. Love those dehydrated. 
I am setting everything up for canning some extra piccalilly. This year I have been experimenting a lot with canning food that you can use on a sandwich: bruchetta, piccallily, olivesalad, bell pepper relish, roasted bell pepper spread, eggplant/tomato relish and next week I will try an home made version of sandwich spread (not sure if you have that over there, I think Heinz was the first to introduce it here, not sure, but a lot of other brands also sell it). 

Every year I have some kind of deal with someone in another village that I cut her grapes and take all those with me. We set an appointment on monday I will make some juice out of it. The apples here aren't ripe yet so this year I will make some grape juice only (normally I make grape/apple/pear juice). We'll see what this year will bring 

I have made another big order (well, big according to my standards) of canning jars and hopefully get them on tuesday, so I can get busy with my tomatoes and grapes.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> The caramelized onions is something I really want to try!


I would too!!

Any recipes out there, Echo?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

fermenting hot peppers


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

spicy zucs over rice....enjoying the last of the garden and being semi vegan..fall and winter is coming...back to meat and taters....lol


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

tsss and all I have is some canning jars with fermenting peppers! you got that water lock and all :clap:


elkhound said:


> fermenting hot peppers


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Elk is that one of those "perfect picklers?"

Been thinking about getting one....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Hey Elk is that one of those "perfect picklers?"
> 
> Been thinking about getting one....


half gallon mason jar,mason jar plastic lid,rubber grommet,wine air lock.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

uploading from facebook to photobucket isn't working at the moment, so don't have a lot of photo's to share. This one did work. I bought a little pumpkin plant at lidl's after my seedlings didn't want to come up. So planted that in the small garden part/place i have (remember the picture with the huge hedge?). For a long time I thought that it didn't work and the clay soil was too moist cos of the rain. All of a sudden I saw a ball size of a football in the hedge and it was a pumpkin 
this is what it turned out to be:









not bad for a first time


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> Last winter my freezer in the small barn I have broke down, it was a very old freezer. I didn't want to buy a new one so I decided to buy some more canning jars. I have been canning quite a lot. Today I got another 21 kilo's of tomatoes (got 120 kilos at least before this) and I will just make some extra crushed tomatoes. I also got 10 kilos of red bell pepper. I have an organic grower nearby who sells at a good price. I will can some jars of stuffed pepper soup (just lot's of bell peppers, chicken, onions and tomatoes). I dehydrate 1 dehydrator of the bell peppers as well. Love those dehydrated.
> I am setting everything up for canning some extra piccalilly. This year I have been experimenting a lot with canning food that you can use on a sandwich: bruchetta, piccallily, olivesalad, bell pepper relish, roasted bell pepper spread, eggplant/tomato relish and next week I will try an home made version of sandwich spread (not sure if you have that over there, I think Heinz was the first to introduce it here, not sure, but a lot of other brands also sell it).
> 
> Every year I have some kind of deal with someone in another village that I cut her grapes and take all those with me. We set an appointment on monday I will make some juice out of it. The apples here aren't ripe yet so this year I will make some grape juice only (normally I make grape/apple/pear juice). We'll see what this year will bring
> ...


That soup sounds yummy. Canning Granny is the site I used. But I sliced 6 pounds of onions, I used red onions. In my large crock pot I melted one stick of butter, crammed the onions on top and cut up a stick of butter and placed on top. Put the lid on and cooked on high Bout 2 hours until the lid was steamed and the onions started to sweat. Turn to low and cooked 9-10 hours. They require pressure canning because of the butter. 70 minutes with your elevation weight. Mine is 13 pounds. My son said they looked like worms. My house smelled like onions. Phew...
I have some red peppers to slice and freeze also.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I picked blackberries till it started raining, for now they're in the freezer until I get a stove. I will try canning maybe on the woodstove outside though if the water can boil big enough. Also picked feral apples for applesauce, scoping out where the good trees are. It was fun standing on top of my suburban to reach more apples while a horse pranced back and forth on the other side of the fence snorting at me. Cut up and froze the slug-holey chard. More raspberries. Dried old free chantarelles from the farm stand. Cooked cut off froze a bunch of sweet corn. Hung up bean pods of the beans that got away from me when I was gone. Dug potatoes--small amount, experiemental test this year, big success! Tramping the woods looking for mushrooms and learning where they grow and what I can eat(finding lots!). Picked elderberries and made elixer laced with vodka. Found a possible source for free post fair 4-h chickens(americanas). Next up going to spend two weeks helping a friend move home to WA from AZ. We'll stop at Death Valley, Sequoia NP, Yosemite, Mt Shasta.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

worked most of the day in the country yesterday. took my mower for the city out to the barn to make room in my shed for salt etc. disconnected my wood stove and gave it to my son for his home. when I get my cottage built i'll have another but one that I can see the fire without opening the door.in the meantime when I go out on the weekends I can always light a fire in the cut off oil tank in the woods. trying to get him to get out everything of value before the wreckers come. guess i'll have to let the built-in oven and stove top go. time i get that tore apart i'll have the stoves beat up. my husband put that in for me and no doubt used 6inch nails to do it.

mowed for several hours so it wont look so ratty come spring. my grape vines are loaded. never had such a good crop. didn't think I had any because the frames had let go but the vines had spread through the tall grass a good 20 ft. it's a wonder i didn't destroy them with the 4-wheeler. I'm using these for autumn decorating because I don't eat grapes. I tried one and they are so sweet. I know they look green but they're more yellow. never did know the name. i'm going to freeze the rest next month in case i figure out how to make ice wine. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Fall has arrived, and I spent day 1 clearing out some of the plants that are ready to go. The sunflowers came in and the bunnies feasted on some of the tiny flowers. And all the spent sunflower stalks, broccoli plants, zucchini, and a few herbs were dragged to the curb for the city to compost...my bin is already full.










One last broccoli was left to go to seed










And another bunny pic...this one is Cinnabun 










And today my first big project goes live at work, so I can finally start using my vacation. I've got a bunch of fridays and one monday scheduled for next month and I'm very excited about being able to get in more hiking, biking, fishing, and geocaching before winter moves in. My mom even promised to take me trapshooting


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I just got the stuff I need to make a few raised beds for my next years' garden. I have faced reality, and decided to have a small garden of 30" high beds where I can grow most of the veggies we will need for most of the year. There are just the two of us most of the time, so we don't need a half acre of row upon row of produce, that we then have to find a home for. My back and joints certainly don't need that, either, and these will mean I can garden standing up, and not need to weed most of the time. I will also have a hoop house, or maybe even two, with high-raised beds for season extension and high tables for seed starting, but they won't get done till late this year or even early next year. As my grand daughter would say - #feelingbetter.

Mary


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> spicy zucs over rice....enjoying the last of the garden and being semi vegan..fall and winter is coming...back to meat and taters....lol


Looks awesome. What did you use for sauce?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> fermenting hot peppers


What do you do with fermented peppers? Drunkin tacos?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lonelytree said:


> Looks awesome. What did you use for sauce?



korean stir fry sauce...i have a few bottles of different types of sauce that are getting old so i am using it up.

one of my favorite sauces is actually labeled a marinade...sesame ginger Kroger brand.had a bunch of it from a clearance sale so not sure if they still make it.

p.s. i have a orange curry to try yet and a Caribbean jerk flavor....i overstocked the pantry when i found it so cheap.....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lonelytree said:


> What do you do with fermented peppers? Drunkin tacos?



homemade hot sauce...its a first for me...heres a link green woman gave me that i am following.



http://kgi.org/recipes/make-your-own-hot-sauce


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

tambo said:


> This may be what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ree/5326-singletree-participant-profiles.html


Storm trooper moment: "These are not the homesteaders you are looking for. Move along."

LOL! Sorry, had a humor moment there.

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

elkhound said:


> korean stir fry sauce...i have a few bottles of different types of sauce that are getting old so i am using it up.
> 
> one of my favorite sauces is actually labeled a marinade...sesame ginger Kroger brand.had a bunch of it from a clearance sale so not sure if they still make it.
> 
> p.s. i have a orange curry to try yet and a Caribbean jerk flavor....i overstocked the pantry when i found it so cheap.....lol



You're making me drool on the keyboard Elk, STOP!!! (sounds delish) Between this, Tambo's salsa bread and Groene's onions I'm now starving.

~ST


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Just sliced and flash froze 2 gallons of red bell peppers. Besides the onions I was given yesterday, I'm thinking I'm done for the year. Tried some of my roasted pasta sauce the other night... Yummo


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Supper. Stir fry Deer tenderloin fried potatoes and onions and one ugly loaf of homemade bread. Goes to show, it doesn't matter how many times you bake bread there will always be a time it doesn't turn out right. It taste good anyway. Don't judge. I rasied all the veggies and killed the deer. My FB friends have already seen this.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Yummy. that is the kind of meal I love. Hunting season is this Saturday and I've put out all kinds of feelers. LOL


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Echoesechos said:


> That soup sounds yummy. Canning Granny is the site I used. But I sliced 6 pounds of onions, I used red onions. In my large crock pot I melted one stick of butter, crammed the onions on top and cut up a stick of butter and placed on top. Put the lid on and cooked on high Bout 2 hours until the lid was steamed and the onions started to sweat. Turn to low and cooked 9-10 hours. They require pressure canning because of the butter. 70 minutes with your elevation weight. Mine is 13 pounds. My son said they looked like worms. My house smelled like onions. Phew...
> I have some red peppers to slice and freeze also.


Thanks Echoesechos! I surely will try this, the other day my friend brought me a crate full of onions that were left on the field after harvesting. I have them drying now on racks, when my other canning projects are done I will give this a try!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

@Tambo, you're my hero!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Groene Pionier said:


> @Tambo, you're my hero!


Groene I can't hold a candle to you.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm playing pretend off-grid today. No power, no a/c, no fans. 7" of rain in the last two days which has probably affected the power supply. Hooked up to neighbor's power and portable wi-fi while I wait for the 'lectric company to show up first, then the electrician. Five cars were lost at our office complex yesterday, including three SUV's.

Someone kidded me this morning while I was complaining about no shower, no coffee, no a/c and said "Thought you could do off-grid did ya?" Well, yeah, but not waking up to immediate and unplanned off grid, lol! This experience just proves that I can do off grid, just not off interwebs 0_0

Tambo: Dinner looks great, sorry we're no longer neighbors. I'd do the dishes I swear!

~ST


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to get back on track a little bit in this new house (ok ok I moved about a year ago, but still a lot of work to do!) and i have been following the 7 day challenge: http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2013/09/24/challenge-day-2/
I am not doing too well.... the off the grid thing is not really working when I have 2 steam juicers on the stove to steam apple/grape/pear juice...try to cook with you have those monsters on the stove... and no coffee in the morning...not good for me



SimplerTimez said:


> I'm playing pretend off-grid today. No power, no a/c, no fans. 7" of rain in the last two days which has probably affected the power supply. Hooked up to neighbor's power and portable wi-fi while I wait for the 'lectric company to show up first, then the electrician. Five cars were lost at our office complex yesterday, including three SUV's.
> 
> Someone kidded me this morning while I was complaining about no shower, no coffee, no a/c and said "Thought you could do off-grid did ya?" Well, yeah, but not waking up to immediate and unplanned off grid, lol! This experience just proves that I can do off grid, just not off interwebs 0_0
> 
> ...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I got my hatching eggs in. Blue Copper Marans. The light colored eggs are mixed ones.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh the brown eggs are lovely. Mine are molting and aren't laying many here... free loading right now. Lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I put the hatching eggs in the incubator this morning. If you've never incubated shipped eggs which I haven't here is a good link.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/hatching-eggs-101


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Ooooh, Tambo. I am so jealous. I just LOVE Marans. I have never had much luck with an incubator. I went to look at some Black Coppers a little while ago, but their eggs weren't any darker than I get from my BC mix hen so I didn't bother. She is broody right now and a friend gave me some Buff Orpington eggs to put under her. Fingers crossed for your eggs!

Mary


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

got the smoker done...no more stooping over...lol...my belly was hitting the ground....lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You guys are making me feel lazy. All I've done is laundry. LOL

I was upstate this past week, using up my vacation so I don't lose the days, and closed the cabin up. I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

built a pickroon for gathering firewood.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My trip upstate to help close the place up for the winter. Place is all buttoned up now. That's the quilt I made--first one ever--for my mom. It's a log cabin pattern


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Elk your pickroon looks like something you'd use for protection rather than gathering firewood.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

No color on the trees yet TI? I would have thought that far North there would be some color change. The sweet gum and dogwood are starting to change here, but that's about it. The pin oaks and water oaks are dropping leaves, but there's not much color with those...just dirty brown.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My bad--the two water views are pics from late July. Guess I need to add "organize the photo folder" to the winter to-do list. LOL But surprisingly, the trees weren't turning there yet. The only trees that I saw turning were the maples, and the garbage ones at that and only the tippy tops. Mostly oaks on the point and they are loaded with acorns and green leaves still. Very noisy when dropping on your bedroom roof at night. It's funny, the trees down on the Tug Hill plateau were turning already, mostly reds, but even they weren't doing too much. The cabin is in 1000 Islands. If you look at the fourth pic all the way down the water to the left is Canada. 

It wasn't too cold either which surprised me. Mostly 40's at night and high 60's low 70's during the day.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

The like button isn't working for me this evening...so I'll just say....all of ya'll are just awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> The like button isn't working for me this evening...so I'll just say....all of ya'll are just awesome!!!!!!!!!



you are too friend !!!!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am still working on the canning, which seems like a lot now :S I will have 12 liters of tomato juice in the jars shortly! Also made a souper mix with some last veggies and herbs from the place I call 'garden'. 
I am cleaning out the small place I call 'garden'. I had a total of 4 pine apple melons and they are great! got all my tomatoes off because they do expect ground frost. 
I planted 4 raspberries (one of my absolute favorite fruits!). 
Yesterday I organised the upstairs with a lot of my canning jars. It will be easy to make an inventory now. I am really curious how many jars I already have... would it be 1000? 
ps tried to like your posts but doesn't work at the moment... first I need to get dinner ready and then to bible reading class with the Reverend/Pastor (not sure how you call the man in English :S)


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

1000 jars, holy smokes I would love to see your pantry.... I remember my Grandmas pantry, she had that many too.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Brought in the beans this weekend. These were planted in the couple inch strip I prepped along the privacy fence...space that would normally have gone unused. I divided the area into two equal parts. Half were these Hidatsa Shield which are just lovely and produced 1 quart of beans.










The other half was planted with Cherokee Trail of Tears which has been outperforming all other varieties each year. They gave me 2 quarts.










With the beans in, there's pretty much just some potatoes and tomatoes left out there to can and greens for the rabbits. *insert sigh of relief that things have slowed down here*










Celebrating National Coffee Day yesterday...which coincides with my 36th birthday.










And just thought spending the evening writing a couple thank you letters made for a cozy scene.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We have 2 feeder pigs! Bacon and Hammie....they will be very yummy in a few short months!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Bacon and Hammie would go good with those beans


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Echoesechos said:


> 1000 jars, holy smokes I would love to see your pantry.... I remember my Grandmas pantry, she had that many too.


I first have to count, not sure how much I got
But someone said to me when I was complaining that i didn't have enough jars (and my surroundings said I lost it when I ordered more jars) that I should have at least 1000 jars  
I liked that a lot, so always will think of that


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

@ Tambo everytime I see the eggs I think: bacon and eggs, but those are the wrong eggs

@ TI LOVE the pictures! looks fantastic! Wish we had such a beautiful nature. Did you made the quilt yourself? it is lovely!

@ Vigi, I have seen those pictures before


----------

